# Locking door while engine is running with OBDeleven



## Rebellionelite (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry if this has been posted, I can't see to find it anywhere. Trying to modify my buddies new 2019 Tiguan like I did my Golf and trying to figure out how to lock the car while the engine is running. Doesn't, seem to be the same as my Golf. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Official OBDeleven Coding Thread
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...5&share_fid=7951&share_type=t&link_source=app

[quote name="D3Audi" post=113708447]Anyone have the coding so I can lock and unlock the vehicle when it's running from outside? Tried the Mk7 coding but it's not working. <br />
<br />
Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]<br />
<br />
should be:<br />
<br />
1) Goto Cent.Elec 09<br />
2) Security 31347<br />
3) Goto Adaption 10<br />
4) Search “ZV allgemein-Funk bei Klemme 15 ein”<br />
5) Default “not active” set to “active”

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebellionelite (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks sir! That did the trick!


----------



## jiggie81 (Jul 6, 2015)

Sweet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

